# Support upland slam program



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget to participate in the upland slam program here in the state. $20 and all of it goes back to upland.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah.html?catid=0&id=1450


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I did it last year, and it was fun! I wasn't able to complete more than 2 slams, but I had a good time anyway. The coins are a neat little token to remind you of how they were earned. I'll definitely be signing up again this year. Looks like they replaced the Mountain slam with the Cotton/Jack slam this year. Still looking for that Blister slam too.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

-Question
I just received my slam voucher in the mail today. I killed my turkey this spring. Does this turkey count? or I have to wait till next year & kill another?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> -Question
> I just received my slam voucher in the mail today. I killed my turkey this spring. Does this turkey count? or I have to wait till next year & kill another?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is it counts for this year.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My guess is it counts for this year.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

